
SVPT – Next Generation devices for biofeedback in PT(Article 2 in series) - svptteam
https://medium.com/@kalpana.s.mair/svpt-next-generation-devices-for-biofeedback-in-physical-therapy-article-2-in-series-d23f8866c8f6
======
svptteam
Hello HN!

This is the 2nd article in series discussing our companion device platform for
physical therapists. Please take a look and let us know what you think!

